# Nico's Progression Thread | grinding 5x5 for Sub 1:15 |



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 3, 2020)

This Threads is Made for my Progression, which will get Weekly updated. The Idea came from Micah Morrison. I'm a German Cuber avging 12-13 on 3x3 i Like 3x3-5x5, Pyra and OH. I have never been to a Comp and i Hope u will enjoy my Thread


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 3, 2020)

Here u can find my Pb Sheet. I very like the Online Comp, u can find me there too. And Here a question: What Event should be removed?


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 3, 2020)

I Just solved 12 Edges blindfolded, great Progress


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 7, 2020)

Week 1:

Im actually confused and dunno what to write,bc this is the First Time i do Something like this. 
So: this week i spent Most of the time in practising And learning BLD i did not have a sucess , but im Happy with all Edges and 2 corners .
In 3x3 i got an 11.9x Ao5, which is good for me and an 11.8x Ao12 Pb.
In 4x4 and 5x5 Pb Single. 
In Pyraminx 2 Times a Sub 7 ao5
In OH 21.xx Pb Single and im almost Sub 30 globally i guess
The Weekly Comp went Pretty good i got Like 75th Place on Overall.

Not many People are watching this Thread, But i will try hard to make people watching this and i Hope this will happen . See ya next week


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

Yess i Just solved the Cube bld... Yeah


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 10, 2020)

congratulations- I cant even do 2bld!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 14, 2020)

Week 2
Next week is over and Here are my results of it
I already got 5 sucesses in Bld =D, for now on i will Focus on 5x5 for at least 1 month.
5x5 is a very fun Event i think.
3x3: I got a couple 11 Averages and im Pretty much Sub 13 global
4x4: I got 2 Sub 1 Ao5s but i didnt do as much 4x4
5x5: As i already Said i will Focus on 5x5 and wanna become at least Sub 2 global. I got a Sub 2 Single which is of course Pb. I did 75 Solves in 3 days and already improved by Like 15 Secs ig
Pyra: Only did round about 10 solves Last 7 days
OH: Pb Single 20.xx and im Pretty much Sub 30 Global

I know, Not many people are watching this Thread, but i will try hard to make people watching this Thread
Yea, that's it for this week. Cya


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow, i got 6 Pbs today


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 17, 2020)

I Just did some OH and i got a Sub 20 immediately after that another one
Amazing!!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow good job!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 21, 2020)

The Weekly Post will come tomorrow, bc i dont have really much time rn, tomorrow i have


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 22, 2020)

Week 3
This week i got some BLD sucesses and as u can See my Focus is on 5x5 where i got 2 Sub 2 Singles i guess. And i have ever gotten 3 Sub 2s.
3x3: Not much happened, because Last week i reached a Milestone (Sub 13 global) My 3x3 Global went .3 Secs down i think
4x4: i got a Sub 1:04 Ao100 and many Sub 1s
5x5: My Global went 20 secs down from start to now: 2:25 Session mean of 50
Pyra: I got a 5.47 Ao5 in the Weekly Comp, so You know how ridiculous that is for me?
OH: Yesterday i did Like 25 OH Solves and my Ao100 went 1 sec down to Just Sub 28 soo good.
Not as many Milestones as Last week, but that was certain. I Hope in 1 month i can get my Ao100 in 4x4 down to Sub 1. But School Starts next week, im Not going to have that much times unfortunately. 
I know Not many people are watching this Thread but i will try hard to make people watching this. Cya


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 22, 2020)

Well done! Is 5x5 fun?


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks, of course is 5x5 fun.i really enjoy it


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 23, 2020)

Yea, 46.14 4x4 Pb


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 26, 2020)

I think my Bad times period for 3x3 is over, i Just got a Sub 12 Ao5 Out of 16 solves


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 29, 2020)

Week 4
1 month already done!!
3x3: From now on i reset my Sessions after 100 Solves, i think it is better, i wanna Focus more on Averages and getting Sub 12 within 2 months now, i think that's possible
4x4: my Ao100 went to Sub 1:03 and i wanna become Sub 1 within 1 month. Im getting so many Sub 1s when im warmed up.
5x5: 5x5 is good, my Splits are Sub 20; Sub 15; Sub 30; Sub 1; Sub 20, but im very inconsistent with this, so my Avg is worse .
I got a 2:21 Ao50 i Hope my next is Sub 2:20
There is a Way to go! 
Pyra: I dont Care about that atm. Im Just doing it in Online Comps
OH: My Ao100 is Low 27, i didnt do as much OH. But i got a Sub 25 ao5.
As i already Said there is a Way to Go. As always. Beeing motivated is one of the Most important things in Cubing. See ya next week


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice, i Just got my Mo50 which is Sub 2:20


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeaaa guys, i Just got a Sub 2 Ao5. Amazing for me


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 1, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 4, 2020)

Week 5 
3x3: didnt do much 3x3 but i got some 10s and 11s in maybe 30 Solves or so
4x4: Almost Sub 1. This month, getting my Ao100 Sub 1 is definitely possible. Lookahead became mich easier bc of doing so much 5x5.
5x5: I Just finished 50 and the Mean is 2:13. So i improved at least 30 Secs in 3 weeks. I will continue doing as much 5x5, i think until the end of the year. Then i should be Sub 2.
OH: I got a consistent Sub 27 Ao12. And i broke my PR in this Weekly Comp.
Pyra: Didnt do Pyra, only my Weekly Comps and there was nothing special.
I can finally really seey improvement and im Pretty Happy with it. But bc it went so fast, i wanna continue 5x5 and wanna get Sub 2 Global. 
Cya


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 5, 2020)

I've Just gotten 2 Sub 2s in a row noicee


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 7, 2020)

I Just got a Mo50 which is 2:07.Hopefully after the next 100 Solves im Sub 2 mins


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 9, 2020)

I can feel the Improvement, im got so many Sub 2s today and even a Sub 2 Ao12! Great for me


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 9, 2020)

I've done so man Solves today: Sub 2:05 Mo50


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 9, 2020)

Congrats on all the improvement!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 11, 2020)

Week 6
I can get Daily Sub 2 Singles!
3x3: Did some 3x3 Solves, it was okay, i got 2 Sub 10s in Like 25 Solves. That's good for me, even though i didnt to as many 3x3 Solves
4x4: Not many 4x4 solves, but i think i can finally get my Sub 1 Ao5 in this Weekly Comp
5x5: 5x5 went good, i got a Sub 2:05 Mo50 and so many Sub 2s and even Sub 2 Ao12s. Im Happy with it,but i wanna get Lower than Sub 2, 5x5 is fun.
Pyra: i think i didnt do a Single Pyra solve, lol
OH: Got a Sub 26 Ao5 and that's it
Stay cubed and improve, See you


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2020)

Do you use Yau or Reduction for 5x5?


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 11, 2020)

I use Yau because of the easier Lookahead


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> I use Yau because of the easier Lookahead


Nice, me too.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey Guys, im Sub 2 on 5x5  and i also got my 1:38 Pb Single


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 22, 2020)

I didnt Cube as much, thats why i didnt Post, this friday there will come about Last 2 weeks


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 22, 2020)

Cool


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 25, 2020)

Week 7 and 8 so 2 months!
Didnt Cube as much somehow. Maybe cuz of School. Idk. 
3x3: Finished my Ao100: 12.30. Pretty good, im definitely Happy with it
4x4: Improved my Avg in General
5x5: Sub 2 Ao100 which is very good. I expected worse tbh. I am Learning L2E Cases atm.
Pyra: Didnt do Pyra
OH: Some decent Times
It's Not a Bad week and Not a incredibly good one, so im Pretty Happy with it.
See you


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Sep 28, 2020)

1:58 Mo50 on 5x5


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Oct 10, 2020)

For those Wondering, i didnt quit Cubing, of course Not. But i dont Cube as much as before.
I even improved in 5x5 and in 4x4


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 10, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> For those Wondering, i didnt quit Cubing, of course Not. But i dont Cube as much as before.
> I even improved in 5x5 and in 4x4


Good job!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Oct 19, 2020)

I think im gonna start again with the Weekly Comp


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Nov 10, 2020)

long time ago i posted my last weekly post. I think i will start it again. Hopefully.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 10, 2020)

nice, you can also edit so you dont have to post again and again.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> nice, you can also edit so you dont have to post again and again.


But he needed to bump this time round


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi Folks, im Back.
I am trying to get Sub 12 before 2021 which is my Main focus rn. On 5x5 i am Sub 1:55 and im getting Sub 1:50s more often now. Maybe ima Post Weekly again but idk.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

I will do Race to Sub X to get more popular on this Forum


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 20, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Hi Folks, im Back.
> I am trying to get Sub 12 before 2021 which is my Main focus rn. On 5x5 i am Sub 1:55 and im getting Sub 1:50s more often now. Maybe ima Post Weekly again but idk.


nice to see you're back on your feet again! I even forgot I posted here once lol.



nico_german_cuber said:


> I will do Race to Sub X to get more popular on this Forum


you dont have to get popular, i think you're great, but ok.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

Haha Ty buddy


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

Yas, a Sub 12 Ao100. I have done 150 Solves today. Im now finally Sub 12 before 2021


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

YESSS Nico's back!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Scramble



7.07 R' U' F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L' U B2 R2 D F D2 L'


Pb Single by more than 1.5 secs. Cross colour is yellow.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Spoiler: Scramble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice solve!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 22, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Spoiler: Scramble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Pretty easy 4 move cross.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

I got a Sub 8 a bit after it smh


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

New week i post today because of christmas and not much time then. 
3x3: As i said, i became Sub 12 3 days ago and yesterday i got a Pb Single. 
4x4: I got more Sub 50s than ever before. And a Pretty good 55 Ao100. Im Not very focussed on 4x4 actually.
5x5: So done much but pretty many Sub 1:50s. The 5x5 period paid off. 
Pyra: Sub 7.5 Ao100 (so globally) with couple Sub 6 Ao5s.
OH: Some nice singles, decent Averages
Comp results: 3x3 Sub 10 Single and Sub 12 Avg (PR); 4x4 Sub 50 Single and decent Avg
;5x5 I dont remember but it was PR; Pyra decent; OH i dont care atm. Places 65 i think. My Personal Best for rank is 59.
See you and Merry Christmas


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> New week i post today because of christmas and not much time then.
> 3x3: As i said, i became Sub 12 3 days ago and yesterday i got a Pb Single.
> 4x4: I got more Sub 50s than ever before. And a Pretty good 55 Ao100. Im Not very focussed on 4x4 actually.
> 5x5: So done much but pretty many Sub 1:50s. The 5x5 period paid off.
> ...


Merry Christmas! Nice 5x5 PR


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Sub 11 Ao5 in a Race with my buddy. 10.83 with a Sub 10 fail 10.04. Worst time was 12.63.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

POG, 1:40 Ao5 on my new MGC 5x5. Amazing Cube, performs mell without special settings.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 25, 2020)

1:25 Single. This Cube is ridiculous


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 25, 2020)

Sub 1:30 Ao5 on 5x5! Sorry for these short mesages. I will post every evening If this continues.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 26, 2020)

Some very nice Singles on 3x3-5x5. Im predicting my next 5x5 Ao100 Sub 1:40. OH grind: Im back on my level or even better. I will drill LL. Goal: Sub 20 consitently in Avg.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Im Sub 26 in OH


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Week 2
3x3: Some nice singles. If i did more 3x3 i should be able to get Daily Sub 10s
4x4: Not done as much but im 55ish
5x5: 1:20 sgl Pb and im Sub 1:40 globally.
Pyra: Not done as much
OH grind: Im Sub 25 and im improving pretty fast I have much time so i can do many solves.
Comp result: I got 70th i guess and great results for 4x4 and 5x5, 3x3 didnt go well but ok ,this week will be good for OH.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 1, 2021)

First of all happy new year  I wanna set some goals here as inspiration and motivation to seei if i achieve them. This is getting updated 
2021 goals: 3x3: Sub 10/✔
4x4: Im not sure maybe Sub 45. If its too easy i will set it down. ✔
edit: I reached it in april so maybe sub 40 should be possibl. Let’s see : D
5x5:hehe, i am doing 5x5 much so Sub 1 or at least near/✔
OH: Sub 20 on Comp maybe. The only Comp Goal. /✔
Pyra: Sub 7 by only drilling solves ✔
Hopefully i can go to a comp :O


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

Week 3 
Hey, new update
3x3: I got some nice Singles and averages. I can be better If i didnt get 12s so often and more 10s instead 
4x4: Got a Pb Single and a nice Ao5 with it. Some improvement in my Session i think. 
5x5: i will do more 5x5 now. It's so much fun. I got some nice Singles and a Sub 1:30 Ao5. Im at 1:37 rn and i wanna get Sub 1 till 2022 as you may know. Does anyone know practise drills for 5x5? 
Pyra: No Pyra done
OH grind: Im Sub 23 now and i get Sub 20s very often. It feels good to get sucesses but i wanna be Sub 20
Comp results: I was 57th Overall which is my "Pb" and overall im happy. Maybe this week i can get a Sub 20 oh.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-13
avg of 5: 10.57

Time List:
1. (11.56) R D R2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 D R' U2 L B2 R2 D' 
2. 10.10 F B' R' B2 L U F L U L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F 
3. 10.75 F B2 R2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D' R B2 D B R U L D B' 
4. 10.85 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' R' F2 L2 B D2 R' B2 L' D 
5. (9.50) U' L F2 L U B L' D' F B L2 B D2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B2

First good average after a time with many bad times. I hope it's over now.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 15, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-15
avg of 12: 11.00

Time List:
1. 11.81 U' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 U F2 R D2 U2 F' L2 D B U L R' 
2. 11.43 U2 L' U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 U L2 U2 R U B L2 R' D' L 
3. 10.96 D2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 D' F D L B2 F2 U L R 
4. 11.57 F R2 U2 F L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L R B2 U2 
5. (13.06) B L2 D' F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' R' F' D L' D R B' 
6. 9.55 B' R' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F' D R' B2 U R' D F 
7. (8.53) U R2 B' L2 B U2 B L2 R2 B L2 D2 F U' F L' F2 U R2 B F' 
8. 10.96 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F R U' L D2 U F D2 R2 F2 
9. 12.15 L U2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 B' D2 U B' D' L2 B2 U2 L' 
10. 9.61 R F' L F' R' U F2 R' B' U' F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U 
11. 9.86 U2 R F2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 F R2 F' U' F' U' R' U2 F2 
12. 12.10 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U R2 U R U B D B' L D R D

Very good Avg. Weekly Post comes in a few mins


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 15, 2021)

Week 4
3x3: I improved my lookahead by improving my lookahead on 5x5. I think im pike mid 11 now.
4x4: I got some nice Singles and i think a nice avg. Maybe a Bit improvement to Sub 55 i gotta do some 4x4 this weekend.
5x5: I think im Sub 1:32. I learned much this week though schools back.
Pyra: Well i dont do it atm
OH: Im Sub 22 and i literally got a 13.44 Pb Sgl 10 mins ago.
I hope im gonna get Sub 1:30 on 5x5 next week. See ya


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 16, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-16
single: 1:17.10

Time List:
1. 1:17.10 Lw2 B Rw L D' Fw Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Dw Rw2 D' B2 Uw' F2 U R2 Dw2 D Uw Rw2 Fw2 D Lw' D' Uw Fw2 D Dw B2 D Fw2 B D' Dw Rw L R2 Bw F' Uw' R L' F2 B Bw Dw2 Uw' U B2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 L' Lw U2 Lw2 F2 Rw'

Yasssss finally


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-20
avg of 5: 5.67

Time List:
1. (4.49) L B U' B U B' R B' l' r b u' 
2. 5.42 L B' U L U' B' U' B' l' 
3. 6.31 L' B U' R L U R B' r' b 
4. (7.71) L B' U' L' R U R' L l' r' b' u 
5. 5.28 U' L B R' B' L' B' R

I did some Pyra today, Nice Avg


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 21, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-21
avg of 5: 9.77

Time List:
1. (11.65) R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' D L D B' U' B' U' 
2. (9.26) L' F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' R2 D' L' F2 L U' 
3. 10.23 R' D2 L U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 L B' U' B2 U2 B F2 R2 U 
4. 9.35 D B R' D2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 L B2 D2 R' U' B' R F R2 B 
5. 9.73 L2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L F2 R2 B2 U F L2 B R' B L B' F2

Finally a Sub 10 Ao5. Progress. Im so happy


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 24, 2021)

Week 5 Overall an amazing week tbh


Spoiler: Every Event's Progress 



3x3:I got my first ever Sub 10 Ao5!!! And today another. Im now like Mid 11 globally and that just by doing 5x5. 
4x4: I got a very good Ao5, Sub 50 and some Sub 50s. I will do some more 4x4 in future. I like 3-5 nxns.
5x5 My Main Focus: Im Sub 1:35 globally and got a 1:14 today which is so good. I Hope i will average that soon. I will have to improve my lookahead.
Pyra: Got some nice times and like 3-5 Sub 6 Ao5s.
OH: I wont grind it anymore though im not Sub 20. Maybe whenever the other Events get a bit boring.


Comp Results: I did pretty well and barely missed Top 30 in 5x5. Since a few days You can find my Weekly Comp Profile in my signature. So take a look if you want. 

Roadto5x5Sub1:30


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Cool


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-28
avg of 12: 11.05

Time List:
1. 10.61 D B L B' D B' U' B' F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 
2. 11.67 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F D2 U L D2 U2 B' F' D B' L 
3. 11.19 B2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 R' F' R2 U L D2 B' R' B2 U' 
4. 11.32 R L2 U' L2 F2 D' U F2 L2 U2 L2 R U B2 D F2 U' B' U' 
5. 11.50 F2 L2 B U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' L2 F' D' U L' R' D' R' 
6. 10.79 U L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U R U2 B R U' L F L2 U2 
7. 11.19 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D B2 L' U' L' R' F' D2 F2 L D' 
8. (10.47) F U' L2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L' B2 D' F' R' U F' L2 
9. 10.56 D L U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' D' R U L' F U 
10. (12.16) B2 U B' L' B U' R B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D L' U 
11. 10.95 D2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 B F2 U L' D L F D' B' L' F 
12. 10.68 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 F U L F U2 B' F D U F

Imagine youre grinding for your daily Sub 10 Sgl and this happens...


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 31, 2021)

Week 4 of the 2nd year of Cubing 
Pretty good week, some nice improvement and some Pbs


Spoiler: Event's Progress



3x3: I improved pretty much compared to my previous improvement rate. I am low 11 globally now, which is currently near Top 100 in Germany
4x4: I did some solves and i will grind 4x4 soon, when i will get a new better cube.
5x5: I still like 5x5 im on my way to get Sub 1:30 globally, which is currently Top 100 in Germany. Yesterday i didnt do well but probably today.
Pyra: Some ok Averages and Singles, but i can do better. Im low 7 globally. 
OH: Not done much. But i didnt get worse at least.


Comp Results: I got 44th overall smh and i missed Top 30 closely again. Some PRs are going to be set hopefully.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-01
avg of 5: 1:27.65

Time List:
1. 1:28.98 Rw' D2 Fw' R2 Bw2 Rw' Dw B2 D2 B' Dw2 Lw' L F' B Uw2 Dw' R2 Rw U2 B2 F' D U2 L F' Dw' Uw D2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw Uw Rw Uw Dw2 D' F2 Bw Lw Fw' F Uw2 B Uw' Fw2 Rw' D Dw2 Rw2 B D2 Dw2 Rw2 F' U' Uw' R 
2. 1:27.80 F' Rw B Fw Lw2 F B' Fw' Rw2 L Uw' Dw' Rw2 R2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 L' U Lw Dw' U2 Lw' F2 D2 Dw' B2 Lw2 Uw F' Dw' L' Rw D2 L Dw' Rw' Dw2 B Uw L Lw' Uw Rw2 U2 B2 D2 B F2 Fw R' D2 Bw' F' Fw' Uw' Bw' D' Dw' Lw2 
3. 1:26.18 B F' Rw2 D2 Lw2 D' Lw R2 L2 D Lw2 L R F2 Rw2 L R' Bw' Lw2 Dw D' F2 Lw2 L Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw' B2 Dw2 B' Lw' L2 D Dw Lw B Lw' Bw' B' Lw' D Bw F' L' B' Uw2 R L' Rw U Uw' Fw' D' U2 Uw R2 Rw U2 F 
4. (1:23.00) Lw Dw2 Lw' F2 Fw R D' U R Rw D' Dw2 R U' Lw L Bw' U Bw' L' Bw U2 Uw2 L' Bw Fw' L2 Bw2 Fw D Lw2 U Fw2 Rw F2 Lw2 L2 Rw F2 Uw' U' B' Rw Uw2 U' Bw Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw Fw' F U2 L' Dw2 F R2 Bw2 B' D2 
5. (1:35.19) R' D' L Rw' D Rw2 B' Bw' Fw2 U Dw Fw R' L U' Uw Lw2 R B2 Uw' L' Bw' Rw' U B2 Rw R L U Lw B' R' Dw2 U F2 R' Dw Lw' U' L' Uw2 B' U2 Rw B Rw Lw' Uw' U Dw2 Bw R' D B' Lw' D2 F2 U2 D Fw 
Pure Sub 1:30 Ao5 Fail.
A bit later i got a 1:19 sgl


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Today i reseted my sessions:
3x3: Im low to mid 11 globally
4x4: Sub 55 global
5x5 Sub 1:33 global
OH: Sub 22 global
Pyra: Sub 7.5 global


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey Guys, 
I currently plan to get used to Pseudoslotting as cn solver, which is probably going to be hard i guess. Recognition shall make a problem


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 6, 2021)

1:27.21
1:28.77
1:29.71
1:27.87
1:26.34
=Ao5 1:27.95 yass pure Sub 1:30
Finally did it


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey, this is week 5 in 2nd year. Noice week


Spoiler: Every Event's Progress 



3x3: I got another Sub 10 Ao5 and im Sub 11.5 globally. 
4x4: My Cube is garbage i wanna buy a new one soon. Sub 50 should be possible i guess
5x5: I improved very much. I think i am Sub 1:30 globally now. I got a 1:21 Ao5, 1:24 Ao12, 1:29 Ao100. Pretty epic
Pyra: Not done much
OH:My Turning feels smoother smh. I like it


Comp Results: I was like 55th place overall idk. I did bad in 5x5 but i think im gonna get that Top 30 place this week.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Hey, this is week 5 in 2nd year. Noice week
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Every Event's Progress
> ...


what 4x4 are you using? Also what is your budget for a new one.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

I am using a Cubikon Cheeky Sheep (German Shop) and i plan to buy an MGC4 because i dont wanna spend 30€


----------



## IsI cubing (Feb 8, 2021)

Wow, good job!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks i appreciate it


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-10
single: 1:13.94

Time List:
1. 1:13.94 Fw' B2 Uw Bw Uw R' Lw B' Bw' Uw' Rw Bw L Lw' Rw' D' Rw' L2 Dw' Fw U' Uw' Rw2 D2 Lw F Dw F2 R' B2 Lw2 D' R Uw' R2 U Dw Bw Dw2 Uw' Lw2 F U' Lw' B L' R' Bw' B2 Fw2 Dw R2 D' Fw' Rw' D' Bw' Fw' L2 B'
Finally Pb yass
And a 1:17 Mo3


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-12
single: 1:05.55

Time List:
1. 1:05.55 L Uw R Dw2 Rw' F' U Dw2 L Lw2 Dw2 F' Rw' U Lw2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Uw U Fw2 Bw2 U2 F' R' F2 Fw' U D F D2 U' B Uw' Bw2 Rw2 D' Dw' Rw Fw B' F' Bw' U2 Uw Rw' Lw F2 L' Dw2 B' Fw D Fw' Uw2 L2 Uw' U Bw'
What the heck how could i get this. Just howww im so happy and shocked at the same time. I Hope i can average that in 6 months


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 14, 2021)

Week 6, 2nd year


Spoiler: Every Event's Progress 



3x3: I got a Sub 8 Single and i am very low 11 globally. I can get Sub 11 within a week.
4x4: i did nothing
5x5: I am Sub 1:29 globally and got so many Sub 1:20s. I Just need to get my TPS up.
OH: I got a Sub 20 Ao12 and many Sub 20 Ao5s.
Pyra: I got a 3 and my avg is low 7.


Weekly Comp: I reached my Goal of getting Top 30 placed in 5x5. Very nice. 3x3 went good. Hopefully Sub 10 Ao5 is gonna come soon.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 15, 2021)

Yas, i got a Sub 1:20 in the Weekly comp along with a 1:26 Avg.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-18
avg of 5: 5.29

Time List:
1. (3.60) B U R' U R B U B' l' r' b' 
2. 6.97 L U B' R' L' B' R U' l' r' b' u' 
3. (7.48) L R' L' R U B R' U' l' r b' 
4. 4.51 R L U' L' R L' R' U' l u' 
5. 4.39 B L R B L' U' L U r' u'
Pyra Pb Ao5 during practise for an online Comp


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

I got a 6.95 Ao100 on Pyra. My goal for this year was Sub7 global. I’m very close though its only February. SMH


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

Mains and Goals for Online Cubing Open 2021​
After a while i participate in an online Comp again. Here are my Mains and Goals for the online comp tomorrow. 
3x3: My Main is the rs3m 2020 and i would like to get a Sub 11 Avg. Maybe also a Sub 10 single, but i prefer a good Avg. Maybe it is good enough for a good place. 
4x4: My Main is the Cubikon Cheeky Sheep and id like to get a Sub 55 Avg and a Sub 50 Sgl maybe.
5x5: I really look forward to this Event. My Main is the MGC5 and my Goal is a Sub 1:27 Avg. For Single id like to get a Sub 1:20. 
Pyra: I practised it much lately.My Main is a Qiyi no name Cube and i wanna get a Sub 7 Ao5 at least. A Sub 5 single should be possible too. 
I hope i am going to perform well. I practised Comp style recently so it shouldnt be too bad. Wish me the best!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-20 avg of 5: 1:19.89 
Time List: 
1. 1:22.89
2. (1:26.78)
3. 1:18.05
4. 1:18.73
5. (1:17.88)
(5x5)
And this was for an online comp, the adrenaline was pushing me
For now i think the comp went decent. I got a bad 4x4 Avg, decent 3x3 because i was so nervous and this really good average. wow


----------



## goldenshadow177 (Feb 20, 2021)

That's awesome, congrats on hitting your 5x5 goal!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks but my actual Goal is Sub 1 globally. Still a great ti reach Sub 1:20 Ao5


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

Day 1 of the Online Comp is done.
I reached every final of the Events im participating at, yay. 5x5 i placed 3rd for R1, 6th for 3x3, Pyraminx 8th and 4x4 4th (smh). Pretty Happy with those but i can do better and i wanna do better


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 21, 2021)

Final Day of the comp!
This Comp was so much fun! I podiumed in every event i participated in. Im very happy with that. 


nico_german_cuber said:


> Online Cubing Open 2021​3x3: i would like to get a Sub 11 Avg. Maybe also a Sub 10 single.
> 4x4: id like to get a Sub 55 Avg and a Sub 50 Sgl maybe.
> 5x5: my Goal is a Sub 1:27 Avg. For Single id like to get a Sub 1:20.
> Pyra: i wanna get a Sub 7 Ao5 at least. A Sub 5 single should be possible too.


I also reached most of my goals 3x3: I got a Sub 10 Single and a 11.41 avg. I got 3rd place with it. 
4x4: I got a 54.80 Avg and a freaking 42.xx Single which is Pb. I placed 3rd with it.
5x5: I got a 1:27 Avg with a 1:22 Sub 1:20 Fail . I placed 2nd. 
Pyra: I got a 3 with a pretty nice 5.59 avg. I placed 2nd. 

I got a Discount Code because i podiumed so i can get a new 4x4 yay.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 21, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Final Day of the comp!
> This Comp was so much fun! I podiumed in every event i participated in. Im very happy with that.
> 
> I also reached most of my goals 3x3: I got a Sub 10 Single and a 11.41 avg. I got 3rd place with it.
> ...


Thought for a moment you were talking about actually getting an affiliate code for some reason lol


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

8th week of 2nd year 
I finish off this month with those averages:
3x3: Sub 11.5 I think i am Sub 11 too but No big average of mine is Sub 11 so im a Bit careful with it
4x4: Sub 54 i will get my MGC next week. Pretty epic
5x5: Sub 1:27 maybe i am Sub 1:20 next month nur its gonna be rough
6x6: Sub 4:55 my 6x6 broke but i do it sometimes still
7x7: Sub 7 or more like high 6 ish
OH: Sub 21 i did it sometimes 
Pyra: I am Sub 7 which is my year Goal. I already reached one of them, yay

I should be Sub 1:25 on 5x5, Sub 50 on 4x4
and Sub 11 on 3x3 by April. Really look Forward to getting my MGC.


nico_german_cuber said:


> Pyra: Sub 7 by only drilling solves ✔


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-03
avg of 12: 5.66

Time List:
1. 5.81 R' B' L' B L' U R' U l r' u 
2. 4.42 U' R U R' U' L R L l' b u' 
3. (7.65) R' B' U B' L' R U' L' R' l' r' u' 
4. 5.34 U L U B' U R' U' B r b' u' 
5. 5.33 L U' R B' L R L R' r' b' 
6. 6.63 L' B U' B R' B' U' R' l' r' 
7. 5.38 U' L U' L' R U L' U l' r' 
8. 5.32 R' L B L' R' B L' B' l' b' 
9. 5.38 U' B R' L U' R B' R l r' b' u' 
10. (3.90) B R L' U' B L B U' r' u 
11. 5.92 B U B L' B R B L' l' r b 
12. 7.06 L B' R' L' U' B R B' b u'
Holy Moly, Pyraminx


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 5, 2021)

I got a Sub 10 Avg in the Comp here!!!!
I actually only hoped for a PR and then i got this! Check my Weekly Comp Profile in my signature to see it


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 8, 2021)

New kinda schedule for my posts: Tuesdays because the comp ends on Tuesday morning. 
Have a good day to everyone who has seen this


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Week 9 of 2nd year


Spoiler: Every Event's Progress 



3x3: I became Sub 11 globally this week. I got a 10.91 Ao250. Also a nice 9.55 Ao5 and some Sub 8 Singles, i get those more often
4x4: I got a new Cube and it's amazing, Jumped from Sub 54 to Sub 49 within 2 days. I think i can do a lot better.
5x5: Didnt do it much, but i think i improved a Bit, ima do a Bit of 5x5 soon.
OH: I got a freaking pure Sub 20 and Sub 19 Ao5 . Some very nice Singles also.
Pyra: Some Sub 5 Ao5s. I think im on the way to Sub 6 too smh.


In the Weekly Comp i Performer decent, but very nice was my Sub 10 Average for 3x3 that placed me 45th  I placed 70th Overall but i only competed in 4 Events.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Week 10 of 2nd year 


Spoiler: Every Event‘s progress 



pretty nice week in general i guess 
3x3: Im still sub 11 and i got some nice averages and i trashed my cubing buddy with 26-4 in a special race.
4x4: Didn’t improve much, but i got some more sub 40s and if im really focused i can get daily sub 45 ao5s which is veray nice. I’m sub 48 now.
5x5: I did some 5x5 again and im very consistent which means my average is like 1:25 but i got one sub 1:20 in the past 7 days sadly.
OH: I just got a very nice Sub 20 ao100. If i get a Sub 20 ao250 i will definitely call me sub 20 )
Pyra: Im like SUb 6.5 and got some nice singles and averages, nice. I can get daily non rolling Sub 20 average, so when comps come i can probably get my year goal which is Sub 20 in a comp!


In the weekly Comp i only participated in 4 events and placed 77th although. I got a nice Sub 20 avg for Oh and an epic Sub 5 avg for pyra. I get those rarely!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

7.02 Pb(can’t get a sub 7) 
L2 B' U2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 R' U' B D' U L 
x2 //Inspection 
R D L F R' U R D // xcross (8) 
U L U L' // 2nd pair (4) 
U2 y' R' U R // 3rd pair (4) 
U R U' R' // 4th pair (4) 
L' U' L U' L' U2 L //Lefty sune to preserve a block 
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // Jb perm
recon at cubedb.com
And also i got my Pb Single(which was the least celebrated pb ever) this week


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Nice


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey, i found this 5x5 parity alg when i was experimenting with my 4x4 parity alg: 3rw‘ U2 3rw U2 3rw‘ F2 rw2 U2 3rw U2 rw‘ U2 F2 Rw2 F2. Try it out


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Hey, i found this 5x5 parity alg when i was experimenting with my 4x4 parity alg: 3rw‘ U2 3rw U2 3rw‘ F2 rw2 U2 3rw U2 rw‘ U2 F2 Rw2 F2. Try it out


I’ve been cubing for nearly two years and still don’t have a 5x5
So sad


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 31, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ve been cubing for nearly two years and still don’t have a 5x5
> So sad


Id advise you to get one, speedsolving 5x5 is really fun:

1:15.05
1:25.04
1:17.86
1:31.26
1:14.24
=1:19.32 pb average. Finally again a sub 1:20 ao5. 5x5 grind is real


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Apr 1, 2021)

I finish off march with those averages: 
3x3 sub 11 
4x4 sub (45) my ao100 is sub 45 but 4x4 is a bit luck based bc of parties so im not sure, i will call me sub 45 tho.
5x5: Sub 1:27 No improvement compared to last month but i didnt do 5x5 much. next month i wanna be sub 1:25 at least.
pyra: sub 7 
Oh: Sub 20
i will do more 7x7 for lookahead. 
Also i wanna try my best in the weekly comp


----------



## fortissim2 (Apr 1, 2021)

8 months already and sub 11 on 3x3, damn! I've been stuck on sub12 for 3 years now, hopefully i can use this for inspiration  
keep up the great work!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Apr 1, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> 8 months already and sub 11 on 3x3, damn! I've been stuck on sub12 for 3 years now, hopefully i can use this for inspiration
> keep up the great work!


Nah, i have been cubing for 1 year and it's the 4th monnth now. But keep going and gl


----------



## nico_german_cuber (May 1, 2021)

Heyho, 
I finish off April with these Averages:
3x3: Sub 11 towards Sub 10.5 
4x4: Sub 45 but I could do better
5x5: Sub 1:23 
Pyra: Sub 6.5
OH: Sub 19.5 
I wann become at least Sub 1:20 on 5x5 I think other events I don’t care about this month. I’ll probably care a little about 4x4 and bigs.
Lets see what may brings us


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 1, 2022)

As you can see im not dead but i didnt cube alot 

but heres a nice avg of mine for 5x5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-31
avg of 5: 1:12.77

Time List:
1. 1:11.40 F' L D Rw2 B2 Dw' Uw' Lw Fw2 L' Uw2 Lw' Uw B' F2 R Fw2 U2 D2 Bw2 B2 Fw R2 Bw B L2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' D B Bw' D R2 L2 D' Uw' Lw2 L2 D2 B' D Dw Bw' F' D2 L' Lw' Bw Uw' Dw' Rw' D Dw2 R' Fw' D2 Dw 
2. (1:06.88[pb2 or pb 3]) B' D' Rw2 Fw Dw' L Bw' Dw2 Fw2 B' L' Dw' Rw2 Lw' F' Lw R D' Dw2 Uw2 U' L2 Lw U2 L2 Bw Lw2 Dw2 U Fw L2 Dw L' F Uw2 B L' D Uw' L D2 Lw2 Uw Fw2 U2 R2 Bw2 R' Fw L' R' Fw R' Dw2 F2 B' D' U' Rw Dw 
3. (1:19.72) B Dw2 R L' Uw' Bw2 F' Rw L Uw2 Bw2 U' Uw' Lw2 L2 U2 Lw B2 Fw Dw' Bw2 Uw' Lw' U' Uw2 Dw Lw' Bw2 L2 Bw Uw' D' Fw2 Uw Fw' Bw2 Lw B2 Fw Lw Fw' Bw Lw' Uw Lw U2 Bw D' B Fw' Dw' U' Lw Rw L F2 Rw' D' Dw2 B' 
4. 1:08.11 Uw' L U F D Lw' Uw' L Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 L2 F2 B R' F R2 U D Rw F R2 Fw2 B' Rw R Lw Uw' U2 F2 Fw' B' R B' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' U2 F U2 Lw' Fw F L2 D Bw D' R2 B Rw Lw2 Uw Bw' R L2 Bw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 
5. 1:18.80 L2 Rw' U B Lw' Uw' Bw' Dw' Uw2 L2 D' Rw2 F Lw' R' U L Rw Uw' Lw' Fw' B L' Lw2 F' R' Uw L2 Bw Rw' L2 B' R2 B Dw Rw2 Fw' Dw R2 Dw2 Lw Uw2 F2 U D2 Fw' U' B' Uw' R2 D F2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 B Uw2 Bw2 B F'
pure sub 1:20 ao5


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 6, 2022)

Sub 1 2-4 relay


----------

